# hp to new case



## supersly_jones (Feb 10, 2004)

i was wondering if it would work to take all my hp products out of my tower i have now and put them in a new aftermarket tower...i'm upgrading my screen and it won't go with the same color flow so i wanted to move all my components over...add another 80 gig harddrive dvd burner and another stick of 512mb memory...so i want it to have lots of component slots...
i'm either doing that or building an entire new computer...don't know which yet..i'll probably just build a new one but put my old harddrive in the new one...p4 and windows xp


----------



## zkiller (Feb 10, 2004)

it should work just fine, but you may need to use the power supply from the HP also. not sure it they use any HP-only power connectors on the motherboard or not. most likely not, but you never know.


----------



## supersly_jones (Feb 10, 2004)

ok cool...i was going to go with a 
http://www.infotechnow.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=1198  or 
http://www.infotechnow.com/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=1432
but if you know of any others that are really slick looking post them up


----------



## zkiller (Feb 10, 2004)

that first one (from thermaltek) is not only a really nice looking case, it's also a really good case to use when it comes to cooling everything down. i would say to go with that one!


----------



## Rick G (Feb 10, 2004)

Both those cases are exceptional, you may also want to consider Coolermaster as an additional possibility.  If you are planning on adding more devices you will probably have a PSU problem as store brands are notorious for having minimal PSU's that may be under too much strain wiyh more devices, and if you decide to go with a different PSU make sure you don't have proprietary issues with the mobo and stock devices, Dell is a great example of that.
If you want to save a few bucks check out the Cheiftec Dragon case in aluminum, I love mine, 5 fans and super light.Same maker as Themaltake, in fact my case is officially the firs generation of the Thermaltake Xaser series and was called Xaser.


----------



## 1337_h4x0r (Apr 16, 2004)

*What about dell?*

My Dell has been very loud since the day my dad bought it for me. I think it is the way the fan attaches to the case, but I really don't know. Anyway, it is really just an excuse for me to buy a new case. Would Dell's internals switch over to an aftermarket case? The one I was looking at was :

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-144-001&depa=1

If you have any suggestions or whatnot let me know. Thanks.


----------



## littlenicky (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=720575&Sku=D15-1010

really ghetto case... really ghetto price!


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

God those are too popular (for all the wrong reasons). I remember when the Chenming 601/602s were overused .... I'd rather have the wave of 601/602s again then see all these Minion/Diablo/Scorpio/etc cases all over the place


----------

